# Configuring external Wifi adapter to a desktop



## Anti_Evil (Dec 3, 2017)

I've Desktop computer running FreeBSD latest version, and I decided to connect it to a local Wifi network. I bought a "D-Link DWA-125 revision A3" Wifi dongle which has Ralink chipset (somewhere i read that generally Ralink chipset is widely supported on FreeBSD)  and just connected a to the PC. I see that USB is attached:

```
ugen0.4: <Ralink 11n Adapter> at usbus0
```

Could you please guide me how to configure it to make Wifi working ?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/WPA_Supplicant


----------



## Anti_Evil (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry but i mean that I think the devices is not detected. the dmesg log shows that USB device is attached but nothing after like creating "run0" ..
I made sure if_run module has already loaded with kldstat.

Is there anything I could do ?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 3, 2017)

Then you have to look at the driver documentation or its source that the particular ralink chipset is supported.
To me it already happened that I bought hardware of a particular manufacturer said to be well FreeBSD supported only to finally find out when I read the drivers' source code that just my hardware combination/chipset is not supported. This happens particularly frequently with brand-new chipsets. The situation with sound cards is even worse than that with wifi.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 3, 2017)

This partial listing has been taken from the run driver man page:

_    D-Link DWA-130 rev B1
       D-Link DWA-140 rev B1, B2, B3, D1
       D-Link DWA-160 rev B2
       D-Link DWA-162_

There is no DWA-125 in the list, so it may not be supported.  If a driver-listed chipset is used in an adapter, it doesn't mean the adapter will work with the driver, because the vendor can change the ven/prod codes and require different firmware, and/or only support certain functionality, etc.

I have a RA-5370 chipset based adapter, and the adapter model was not on the run driver list, but it works. I was lucky.  I'd suggest taking an adapter from the man page list of adapter vendors (instead of just chipset) ...

Do a:
`man 4 run | grep D-Link`


----------



## Anti_Evil (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for replies 
Yes it was my bad, I thought DWA-125 would be supported too.
Well I've got Edimax Wifi dongle and it just works great 

Thanks again


----------

